# B7 rs4 style exhaust valence available for A6?



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

i was told that the A6 rear exhaust portion is not molded to the car (where the exhaust tips are located) and was wondering if anyone makes a B7 rs4 style exhaust section for the A6? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: B7 rs4 style exhaust valence available for A6? (JETTA420)*

no?


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: B7 rs4 style exhaust valence available for A6? (JETTA420)*

How about this? http://lltek.com/images/DTTek/...Z.jpg


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: B7 rs4 style exhaust valence available for A6? (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

B4, your good! 
but is that a replacement bumper or just a replacement for the OEM black exhaust valence?
maybe you can answer my question, is the a6 rear bumper 1 or 2 piece?
the reason i ask, from the looks of this pic, the black exhaust section is not attached. 








where as in this pic there is the black exhaust piece. im looking for the dual exhaust version.








are those the same bumpers, or different year models?











_Modified by JETTA420 at 9:29 PM 5-24-2007_


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: B7 rs4 style exhaust valence available for A6? (JETTA420)*

here we go!








looking for that lower black exhaust portion, just wish that someone made an RS4 style version of it..


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: B7 rs4 style exhaust valence available for A6? (JETTA420)*

anyone?


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: B7 rs4 style exhaust valence available for A6? (JETTA420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTA420* »_








where as in this pic there is the black exhaust piece. im looking for the dual exhaust version.








are those the same bumpers, or different year models?








_Modified by JETTA420 at 9:29 PM 5-24-2007_


That upper pic is NOT from a C5 A6. Also, if your are just looking for a rear bumper with dual cut outs for exhaust tips, they are all over the place! In the US (not sure about Thailand) all A6s had the openings for the tips from 2002-2004.



_Modified by B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! at 4:25 PM 5-25-2007_


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: B7 rs4 style exhaust valence available for A6? (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

thanks for clearing that up for me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
is the lower black portion with the dual cutouts attached to the bumper with clips or molded?


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: B7 rs4 style exhaust valence available for A6? (JETTA420)*

I believe it's molded, but i'm not 100% sure on that. Good luck in your search.


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

I thought that LLTek had a rs6 style one for the 2002-2004's about a year back. I looked again now, and nothing? It was a nice lookin piece. maybe give them a call and see if they did offer one, or maybe i'm crazy??


----------

